# Anyone have Experience Buying Diamond Points on the SEcondary market?



## Nudge (Dec 22, 2013)

We Are Silver Members of Diamond International and would like to buy 11,000 more points to reach Gold level. What is the best way to buy the additional points on the secondary market?


----------



## csalter2 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Just Secondary Points won't do it!*

Buying secondary points or resale points will not move you to the next level with Diamond Resorts.  All secondary/resale points you buy will have limitations. You can only use them in the collection from which they come. Secondly, you cannot use them for Interval International. Thirdly, you cannot use them for any of the Diamond Resorts benefits like cruises or airfare or any other benefits that Club members have. 

To get those secondary/resale points into the Club, DRI may require you to buy some points from them first.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Dec 23, 2013)

*Gold*

What are your objectives for Gold?  You can find 11,000 points resale for free.  You would probably have to buy another 5,000 points or so to get them into the club.  If you need 11,000 to get to gold acquire 8,000 resale and see if you can purchase the rest retail to get everything into the club.

Silver and happy.

stephen


----------



## cwbeck (Jan 13, 2014)

*Already own Diamond points*

We already own Diamond Points - can any points we buy be added to our initial total? And can we use them as such?


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 14, 2014)

*Yes, but...*



cwbeck said:


> We already own Diamond Points - can any points we buy be added to our initial total? And can we use them as such?



Yes. You can add to your total. However, read my post above to understand the limitations of your additional points you buy.


----------

